# a little help please



## amandapearson (Dec 27, 2005)

My daughter got a new stereo for xmas. Can someone please tell me how to remove the factory stereo in her 1985 Nissan Pickup? Thanks


----------



## amandapearson (Dec 27, 2005)

I figured it out. Had to remove the whole dash.


----------

